
Show HN: GitHub webhooks made easier to work with in python - meetmangukiya
https://github.com/meetmangukiya/ghooks
======
meetmangukiya
Just decorate a function that you want to trigger on a particular event with
@ghooks.events(*args) decorator, with args as the list of events that it
should listen to.

